# My humble collection



## Taramonia (Jul 17, 2017)

New here so I thought I'd share what I have so far.







My first quality knives from left to right: Yoshihiro VG-10 16 layer damascus nakiri, Masakage Yuki santoku, Yahiko 210 gyuto, Tanaka Ginsan 240 nashiji gyuto






All the crap that have served me until I jumped down this rabbit hole of cutlery . From left to right; first 5 from the original voodoo novelty set , Chicago Cutlery santoku, Kai Wasabi nakiri, no name (?) 240ish gyuto I got from the grocery store, Toshiro F-737 bread slicer, Faberware santoku, Shun honer, 3 Jewel cleaver. So the novelty set I got for shits and giggles but I ended up actually liking. The CC santoku is okay and the Faberware is, well, Faberware but they have occupied a spot in my kitchen for a while. The Kai I've really liked and seems to be a decent cheap line. The Tojiro is really handy when I do break it out, but I just don't cut bread that much. The gyuto was my daily driver for a couple years; handy little $20 bastard and would've gotten another one or two, but never saw it at the market again  .The cleaver cost $7; nothing great but fun knife...thinking about putting a decent one on my list, eventually.


----------



## khashy (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice. There will be much more to come.

Is that the nashiji or the shimo Yahiko? And how do you like it?


----------



## Taramonia (Jul 17, 2017)

Just the plain VG10, it's just scuffed up on purpose trying to thin on a 1k and I never fixed it. It's not *bad* but in retrospect I should've just gotten a Tojiro or upped my budget a tad. I was trying to cheap out for a workhorse and really wanted a wa handle. Will likely keep it home or something once I am able to get a new 210. Either that or it will turn into my beater.


----------



## 42537703 (Jul 18, 2017)

That's Tanaka Ginsan 240 nashiji gyuto looks very nice. How do you like it?


----------



## Taramonia (Jul 19, 2017)

I love it really! The K&S finishing on it is super plus I am very happy with the handle James put on there. Planning on getting the 210 version eventually or the blue 2 210.


----------

